# letting a climbing plant grow on my siding. dangerous?



## infoaddict (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi

I own a three stroy, wood frame building, in greenpoint brooklyn NY.
I would like to allow a climbing plant to grow on my aluminum siding. I have read conflicting reports and articles in regard to the dangers of such action... some say it can allow water into the siding and so on while others say it is safe. Does anyone here have in information to share?

Thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What kind of plant ?
Where are you located ?


----------



## infoaddict (Jun 28, 2010)

As I said- I am located in greenpoint, brooklyn... new york city.

I am asking about which plant to use and if I should do it or not.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My last house had ivy growing up the side - on lattice
It started to grow under the shingles, very invasive

Might be some safe plants
Are you putting up lattice or something ?


----------



## infoaddict (Jun 28, 2010)

nope... I'm not putting anything.

I read that boston ivy can get in between aluminum siding and damage it... I find opinions for both sides of the story. I don't want to do something which I will regret.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Anything strong enough to grab onto & grow up the siding may be able to force its way under the siding
Not sure on how tight alum siding is connected together


----------



## Mabc (Aug 1, 2010)

If it was me I wouldn't let any plant grow up the side of my house, once that ivy gets a good hold you'll have one heck of a time keeping it in check.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

don't do it:norime spot for water and insect infestation,ivy can actually grow under the siding quite aways up and can even damage masonry structures


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

tomstruble said:


> don't do it:norime spot for water and insect infestation,ivy can actually grow under the siding quite aways up and can even damage masonry structures


 
I agree and have seen it happen all to often.
I does look nice but it will certainly damage anything it grows on.:yes:


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

Any vine that doesn't need some type of support to grow up the siding will most likely have aerial roots- such as English/Baltic/Boston Ivy or Climbing Hydrangea. These plants will go under the siding and into any crack they can find. If you really want a plant growing up the side of you house, consider a small trellis on which you could grow a flowering vine such as Clematis. If it is a sunny area you could also try a Climbing Rose. Stay away from overly aggressive plants such as Wisteria and Trumpet Vine.


----------



## DaleBelcher2 (Jun 5, 2010)

In Pasadena, here in SoCal there is a house that was eaten by Wisteria...


----------



## Mudpad (Jul 31, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> don't do it:norime spot for water and insect infestation,ivy can actually grow under the siding quite aways up and can even damage masonry structures


Tom's right. An ivy vine under your siding is a sidewalk for ants and lots of other critters to the interior of your house. And it serves as their water fountain too, so once they are in there, there is no need for them to leave.


----------



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

I had a vine get behind a wall. Not a good thing.

Frank Lardino


----------

